
Jonathan Swift: Not entirely the misanthrope we thought - pepys
https://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/books/jonathan-swift-not-entirely-the-misanthrope-you-thought-you-knew/2017/02/27/5b0554b0-fd00-11e6-8f41-ea6ed597e4ca_story.html?utm_term=.13c864cc6cb4
======
divbit
It would be nice to see a timeline of this guys life correlated to his
writings. If the writings are isolated, that's one thing. If they occur after
being kicked down a well with a "this is SPARTA!!" then that is something
else. Perhaps similarly, no one calls Caesar a misanthrope for 'et tu Brute?'

~~~
huxley
The Internet provides:

[http://www.victorianweb.org/previctorian/swift/chron.html](http://www.victorianweb.org/previctorian/swift/chron.html)

[http://jonathanswiftarchive.org.uk/chronology.html](http://jonathanswiftarchive.org.uk/chronology.html)

[https://www.timetoast.com/timelines/johnathan-
swift](https://www.timetoast.com/timelines/johnathan-swift)

re: Julius Caesar, a guy should get a bit of slack after being stabbed
repeatedly, or perhaps it's because "et tu, Brute?" wasn't strictly
historical, more of a Shakespearean gloss. According to Suetonius, Julie's
last words were in Greek, "Kai su, teknon?" (even you, my son?). Plutarch
though says that Julie said nothing but merely drew his toga over his head.

~~~
divbit
Thanks for the links - helpful to put things in context.

------
chaostheory
I wasn't aware of that. I just felt he was a luddite unless I misread
gulliver's travels

------
kazinator
Dude invented the name "Vanessa", which is not a bad legacy.

